# WW2 Pocket Chronograph Minerva Cal 19/9 Help



## essenbob (Jul 20, 2018)

I have 2 Alpina Pocket Chronographs. Both have Minerva Cal 19/9 CH movements. One is fully marked on the case for the Kriegsmarine Coastal Artillery and the other in a plain case. They worked fine until I had the bright idea of giving the cases a light polish, I removed the movements from the cases to do this. I have stripped and reassembled many standard pocket watches in the past without a problem.

Put the movements back in and carefully replaced the winding stems, but neither of them will lock in place with the locking screw in the movement. The winder will just pull back out without any effort, One will wind and the other set, there is no switch over from Wind to Setting function.

Has anyone had the same experience and can provide any advice please?

The Minerva movement was used but a number of brands in the 1930/40's

This is my first post, I have a small collection of military watches and will post information and images when I learn how to do that, I am not very internet savvy


----------



## essenbob (Jul 20, 2018)

If I have got it right here is an image of my Alpina


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Is it possible that you may have messed up the stem area of the movement ? The clutch and setting lever I mean.

Normally, to be safe, you pull the crown all the way out, and then you remove it. This way when you push it back and force it too hard or make some mistake you won't push the clutch inside or somehow get it jammed or out of place.

It doesn't mean that it'll happen but it can happen, that's why it's best to have the crown all the way out (time setting mode, basically) before removing it.

Sometimes you can fix it by fidgeting around with the stem, the screw that holds it in place. Pushing/pulling the stem around, rotating it, etc. Other times it's necessary to partially disassemble the movement.


----------



## essenbob (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, I have been very careful not to force anything so I am sure there is nothing broken, the winder goes to the right position with just a little searching but the screw to hold it in place doesn't so the winder will not change from set to wind. I shall have to take them to someone who knows what they are doing!


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Not sure where you are, but here if you need more help.


----------



## essenbob (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi, I live in Stamford Lincolnshire. PE9 4LH, how far away are you?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It's not that anything is broken, just misplaced so to speak.

I think I may have got it. On the other side of the movement the screw is supposed to hold a small pivot type thing which in turn will hold the stem in place.

If you unscrew the screw too much it comes out of the pivot and the pivot itself might move around. It won't allow you to screw the screw inside the pivot. The pivot itself will no longer hold the stem as intended.

Hope you can understand what I'm saying. Here's a pic. A is the screw hole.


----------



## essenbob (Jul 20, 2018)

Thank you very much Gimli, your explanation and picture explains the issues exactly, I feel so relieved that it is something straightforward though I doubt I will attempt to fix it myself. A very helpful "Dwarf"? to the rescue!


----------



## essenbob (Jul 20, 2018)

A Big thank you to Gimli for pinpointing the problem I asked for help on. I took my Kriegsmarine Chrono to Robert Loomes in Stamford ( Son of famous watch man Brian Loomes) 2 weeks and £45 later they said that they could repair it but only if it was cleaned by them. Cost....£1500 !!!. I went and collected the watch , I don't think they had looked at the problem at all, as they were so vague, but that experience cost me £45.

I then took it to a retired watch man who has fixed a few for me before, he wasn't sure, but kept it a while then said he could not do it and I should find a specialist.

The long and short of it I decided to at least open it up and see the problem, and it was just a Gimli described plus a little more

See pic no 1

Arrow 1 is the small screw released from the other side to remove the winder which I had taken too far out.

Arrow 2 is the "click" that moves against a spring and determines wind or set function, and was loose as a result of above

Arrow 3 is a securing screw which was very loose and had allowed the "clicker" to move completely out of place.

It looked a mess !

An hour later I had it all back in place, and working correctly, I have moved the winder several times, it is always crisp and positive, winds and sets correctly. I am happy, the watch is happy. Thank you Gimli

I hope the other one goes equally well


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

You're welcome. Glad I could help.  Lovely watch by the way.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice vintage pocket watch ! watch stems can be a problem. I like to put the stem or something similar in place after removing it from the case. vin


----------



## Badman67 (Aug 12, 2018)

Beautiful thing


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Fascinating watch and great story of forum help! Well done gimli and essenbob


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I must second JoT's comment posted here above here above. A great thread showing our watch forum at its best, and what a beautiful pocket chronograph that is, dear essenbob.


----------

